# Upgrading-Converting my old home PC .



## matrixx (Oct 8, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

 Ans: For son. His game wish list-Transformer-4, Dragon-2, Spiderman-Shattered Dimensions, Death road, Cars-II, Battle metal, Watched dogs, Barnout paradise, Takken-5 based on movie time to time.

 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

 Ans: within 10k-15kmax

 3. Planning to overclock?

 Ans: if required in future then yes

 4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

 Ans: windows

 5. How much hard drive space is needed?

 Ans: want to use old HDD -250GB Transcend 

 6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

 Ans: No. will use old one-Viewsonic 19"

 7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans:
This need to upgrade to satisfy 14 years Son's Gaming Curiosity
 * Processor = Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 (2.2 GHz) Box Proc. 
• Motherboard = Intel D945GCNL Original Mother Board 
•System Memory= 1 GB DDR2 - (Need to improve at least 4GB to run graphic card)
•Graphics= Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 
 * wired keyboard & mouse wish to replace by wireless keyboard and mouse

Below old rig wish to keep as it is:
 Chasis / SMPS = Micro ATX - Mini Tower Case, I ball, Pride model 
•Transcend Hard Drive= 250 GB SATA
•Optical Drive= 20x SATA 
•DVD Writer - LG 
•Output= 19" Wide Screen LCD - Viewsonic 
•Audio =Creative 5.1 Ch. SBS 560/580 wish to keep as it is

 8. When are you planning to buy the system?

 Ans: now. wish to grab festive price on FK, SD, Amazon or Ebay.

 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

 Ans: Through Assembler only. No exposure on computer part even. So confused on possible threatening may be done by assembler during assembly. No idea how to avoid this?!!

 10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

 Ans: Jamnagar, Gujarat. Both option-offline & online ok with me.

 11. Anything else which you would like to say?

 Ans: Wondering if I can reuse old PSU as well cabinet as on tight budget and can spare more bucks for powerful processor, board & graphic card.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2014)

pentium g 2030:Rs 3500

Gigabyte h61m-s1 mobo:Rs 3200

4 GB DDR3 Ram (Corsair)-Rs 2700 approx

Zotac GT 740 gpu:Rs 7400

or 

Zotac gt 620 :Rs 3500

Corsair CX 500 psu :Rs 3500

Reusing the old psu is not recommended.You can gain around 2-3k by selling off your old pc components if they are in good working condition.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 9, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> pentium g 2030:Rs 3500
> 
> Gigabyte h61m-s1 mobo:Rs 3200
> 
> ...


thanks. He give buyback offer -Rs.800 for Motherboard(crashed) and old Intel processor(working). PSU not asked yet.

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> Zotac GT 740 gpu:Rs 7400
> or
> Zotac gt 620 :Rs 3500
> 
> Corsair CX 500 psu :Rs 3500


 Also advised for GT730 1GB DDR5 (4800rs) and Antec VP 450P (2500rs). How it is comparing with Zotac option?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2014)

I suggest sticking with zotac as they provide 5 years warranty on their gpus,unlike other brands like asus,gigabyte etc.Gt730 is a good entry level gpu and will suffice for all the games you've mentioned,provided you run them at medium settings and lower resolutions-you can go for it if your budget permits.Also Antec vp 450p is a good alternative to corsair cx500.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lolwut?

No need to go with GT740/GT620. GT 740 seems overpriced and GT620 is for multimedia needs, not for gaming. Get GTX 750 ~7k on the upcoming sale. Go with Antec VP 450p, you won't require anything more than that. You can keep all other components from quicky008's config.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gtx 750 retailed for Rs 10000 approx the last time i checked-however if its price does decrease to 7k during the upcoming diwali sales period then the op should go for it by all means-its far better than gt 730/620.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> pentium g 2030:Rs 3500
> 
> Gigabyte h61m-s1 mobo:Rs 3200
> 
> 4 GB DDR3 Ram (Corsair)-Rs 2700 approx



Freezed above. Total cost= Rs.9400/- *--- [A]*


adityak469 said:


> Get GTX 750 ~7k on the upcoming sale. Go with Antec VP 450p, you won't require anything more than that. You can keep all other components from quicky008's config.


Great.

(1) GT-750 ~ 7k + Antec VP450p~2.5k = Rs.9500/- + [A] = Rs.18,900/- On higher budget 
(2) GT-730 ~ 5k + Antec VP450p~2.5k = Rs.7500/- + [A] = Rs.16,900/- Reachable option!
(3) GT-730 ~ 5k + old PSU = Rs.5000/- + [A] = Rs.14,400/- 
(4) GT-750 ~ 7k + old psu = Rs.7000/- + [A] = Rs.16,400/-

Which one of above I should finalize?

Local technician says old psu having 350W power can pump up. If not, then we can go for new PSU (antec option)

Edit :- R7240 1GB DDR5 is close competitor to GT-730 1gbDDR5. I like both. Which is most suitable considering above rig and my requirement?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wait for the Amazon sale to end. You'll find some good deals for components. And don't go with local PSU. My processor and HDD have gone kaput due to a local PSU.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 10, 2014)

And can you please post complete model no and brand of your current PSU?


----------



## matrixx (Oct 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Wait for the Amazon sale to end. You'll find some good deals for components.






adityak469 said:


> And can you please post complete model no and brand of your current PSU?


 will update soon.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> And can you please post complete model no and brand of your current PSU?



Brand-4d,  Model-ATX-450W. Image attached.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 11, 2014)

matrixx said:


> will update soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


You can do two things. Keep this old PSU for some time(and get GTX 750) if there's a budget problem and change it to Antec VP450p when you have the budget. My friend uses GTX 750 with a local PSU and he hasn't faced any problem yet.

Or if you can buy Antec VP450p with GTX 750, buy it.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> You can do two things. Keep this old PSU for some time(and get GTX 750) if there's a budget problem and change it to Antec VP450p when you have the budget. My friend uses GTX 750 with a local PSU and he hasn't faced any problem yet.



A sensible advice. Thanks adityak469.

Last question emerging ... if GTX 730-5k worth enough to consider against GTX 750-7k ... no doubt on superiority of 750 card, but just wondering if saving additional 2k without compromising my son game wishes....


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2014)

I would suggest you get everything except GPU get a better GPU after 1 month.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 11, 2014)

matrixx said:


> A sensible advice. Thanks adityak469.
> 
> Last question emerging ... if GTX 730-5k worth enough to consider against GTX 750-7k ... no doubt on superiority of 750 card, but just wondering if saving additional 2k without compromising my son game wishes....


I'd say 730 is an entertainment card rather than a gaming card. He can play all the old games on it but not the new ones. And If I were you, I'd have gone for the 750, its only ~2k more.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> You can do two things. Keep this old PSU for some time(and get GTX 750) if there's a budget problem and change it to Antec VP450p when you have the budget. My friend uses GTX 750 with a local PSU and he hasn't faced any problem yet.





adityak469 said:


> I'd say 730 is an entertainment card rather than a gaming card. He can play all the old games on it but not the new ones. And If I were you, I'd have gone for the 750, its only ~2k more.



Matter closed. Thanks.
Searching festive offer online, preferably, as I am living in small town. If any one knows, pl share.

*pentium g 2030:Rs 3500

Gigabyte h61m-s1 mobo:Rs 3200

4 GB DDR3 Ram (Corsair)-Rs 2700 approx.

GTX-750 -7k.*


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 13, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Matter closed. Thanks.
> Searching festive offer online, preferably, as I am living in small town. If any one knows, pl share.
> 
> *pentium g 2030:Rs 3500
> ...


Best choice! 

I'll update if I find any offers.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 14, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Matter closed. Thanks.
> Searching festive offer online, preferably, as I am living in small town. If any one knows, pl share.
> 
> *pentium g 2030:Rs 3500
> ...



Hey! I'd suggest a slight modification here

Pentium G3220 - Rs 3150 (locally. check - *costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf)
Gigabyte H81M-S1 - Rs. 3300 (3311 on flipkart right now)
4GB DDR3 RAM - Rs. 2700
Zotac GTX 750 - Rs. 7k (I'm not sure how we're coming to 7k on this).

The CPU and motherboard are newer tech(Socket LGA1150, the same which 4th gen core i processors use) and should offer a better upgrade path in the future  Even performance wise the G3220 is 10% faster and the H81 supports 2 x USB3 ports and 2 x SATA 6.0 ports. A better buy than the H61 - G2030 combo


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 14, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Hey! I'd suggest a slight modification here
> 
> Pentium G3220 - Rs 3150 (locally. check - *costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf)
> Gigabyte H81M-S1 - Rs. 3300 (3311 on flipkart right now)
> ...


We are *hoping* for gtx 750 to drop to 7k. And on a side note my friend bought gtx 750 for 7k some months back on SD.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> We are *hoping* for gtx 750 to drop to 7k. And on a side note my friend bought gtx 750 for 7k some months back on SD.



Why put that in bold? It conveys the same meaning which using CAPS does. :-/ 
Anyway, the GTX750 is a beastly little card for that price. keep us posted [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION]


----------



## matrixx (Oct 15, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Hey! I'd suggest a slight modification here
> Pentium G3220 - Rs 3150 (locally. check - *costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf)
> Gigabyte H81M-S1 - Rs. 3300 (3311 on flipkart right now)
> 4GB DDR3 RAM - Rs. 2700
> ...



Well, this is indeed valuable input for mother board & processor. Thanks 2kool2btrue.
But no idea on Zotac card quality on Nvidia GTX?



2kool2btrue said:


> Anyway, the GTX750 is a beastly little card for that price. keep us posted [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION]


 Waiting for festive offer to grab components at great discount.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Well, this is indeed valuable input for mother board & processor. Thanks 2kool2btrue.
> But no idea on Zotac card quality on Nvidia GTX?
> 
> Waiting for festive offer to grab components at great discount.


Zotac Cards are good enough. They offer 5 years warranty, others offer 1 year or two year.

Festive offer is going on and no GTX 750 on it. If it doesn't come on sale, get  [url]*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-250-1gb-ddr5-with-boost.html [/URL] or  [url]*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2949 [/URL]


----------



## matrixx (Oct 15, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Hey! I'd suggest a slight modification here
> 
> *Pentium G3220 - Rs 3150 (locally. check - *costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf)
> Gigabyte H81M-S1 - Rs. 3300 (3311 on flipkart right now)
> ...


Thanks adityak469 & 2kool2btrue.

Bold parts - FINAL
Blue inked - little confusion as having advice for R7240-1GB-DDR5. Now, we have 3 cards: GTX-750 & Zotac-750, plus R7-240? 


adityak469 said:


> Zotac Cards are good enough. They offer 5 years warranty, others offer 1 year or two year.
> 
> Festive offer is going on and no GTX 750 on it. If it doesn't come on sale, get  [url]*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-250-1gb-ddr5-with-boost.html [/URL] or  [url]*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2949 [/URL]



5 yr Warranty is good but Zotac brand value v/s Nvidia & AMD value, puts my finger crossed! Suggestions plz.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Thanks adityak469 & 2kool2btrue.
> 
> Bold parts - FINAL
> Blue inked - little confusion as having advice for R7240-1GB-DDR5. Now, we have 3 cards: GTX-750 & Zotac-750, plus R7-240?
> ...



Arrey GTX is not a company  It's like a name.

If you are going with 7k GPU, 750 wins if it's available at that rate otherwise go with GT 740.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 15, 2014)

Skip the r7 240. It's not exactly a gaming GPU. Get a Zotac gtx750 if you find it at a lower price or else get a Sapphire R7-250 1gb gddr5 (~6k).make sure it's the ddr5 variant and not ddr3(2gb)


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Skip the r7 240. It's not exactly a gaming GPU. Get a Zotac gtx750 if you find it at a lower price or else get a Sapphire R7-250 1gb gddr5 (~6k).make sure it's the ddr5 variant and not ddr3(2gb)


GT 740>R7 250 on GPUboss ..


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> GT 740>R7 250 on GPUboss ..



Even if it is 10% faster than the R7 250, it requires a 6 pin PCIe connector which requires the use of a good PSU. So no, a GT 740 is not recommended at all. (A better buy even in that case would be an R7- 250x)

OP, stick with the R7 250 if you can't get the GTX 750 at that price. 

Also, if you're open to buying a used GPU, you could get a used AMD HD7770(in warranty) for ~5-5.3k and buy a brand new Antec VP450P for 2.4k. Win-Win situation!


----------



## matrixx (Oct 15, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Even if it is 10% faster than the R7 250,* it requires a 6 pin PCIe connector which requires the use of a good PSU.* So no, a GT 740 is not recommended at all. (A better buy even in that case would be an R7- 250x)
> 
> OP, stick with the R7 250 if you can't get the GTX 750 at that price.
> 
> Also, if you're open to buying a used GPU, you could get a used AMD HD7770(in warranty) for ~5-5.3k and buy a brand new Antec VP450P for 2.4k. Win-Win situation!



Received technical word for current 4d PSU (photo attached)

There's another problem - PSU won't have a 24-pin ATX connector, and the additional 4 pins are for powering the PCIe slot for your GPU. No power for the GPU = no boot.

I'm again confuse whether I can use GT-750 or GT-740 or R7 card with keeping old PSU-4d, as described above.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 15, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Received technical word for current 4d PSU (photo attached)View attachment 14880
> There's another problem - PSU won't have a 24-pin ATX connector, and the additional 4 pins are for powering the PCIe slot for your GPU. No power for the GPU = no boot.
> 
> I'm again confuse whether I can use GT-750 or GT-740 or R7 card with keeping old PSU-4d, as described above.



Can you post the pic on some other site like imgur? Can't seem to open the image


----------



## matrixx (Oct 16, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> can you post the pic on some other site like imgur? Can't seem to open the image


 sorry no access to imgur... photo again attached.

plain text of psu:-

*4d	switching power supply						
	model: Atx-450w	* 

ac input	"voltage-230v"		"current-5a"		"frequency-50hz"		

dc output	
orange         red	        yellow 	  white	blue 	    purple	  grey
-3.3 v          +5 v        +12v	  -5v	       -12v	     5v	   pig
22a              23a	  22a	           16a	 0.5a	     2a	   ok

Pardon me for formatting. not able to put up in tabulate form.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

matrixx said:


> sorry no access to imgur... photo again attached.
> 
> plain text of psu:-
> 
> ...



Dude that PSU is a local brand and no matter what they wrote, it won't live up to that. If you are getting a GTX 740/750 then that PSU will do OK but anything else and it may go kaput.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Dude that PSU is a local brand and no matter what they wrote, it won't live up to that. If you are getting a GTX 740/750 then that PSU will do OK but anything else and it may go kaput.



Do you think GTX 740/750 can be power up by this PSU assuming it has 20-pin ATX connector only.

*See technical response below (from other forum) on this point:- *

There's another problem - it won't have a 24-pin ATX connector, and the additional 4 pins are for powering the PCIe slot for your GPU. No power for the GPU = no boot.

PSUs these days have all their power concentrated on the 12V rail, because thats what most modern PCs use. A 450W PSU will have atleast 400W on the 12V rail.
The 12V rail in your '450W' PSU has only 22A ; 12V x 22A => 264W. Again this is just their rating on the sticker (no test conditions mentioned) which means it's usually exaggerated.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Do you think GTX 740/750 can be power up by this PSU assuming it has 20-pin ATX connector only.
> 
> *See technical response below (from other forum) on this point:- *
> 
> ...



You don't need extra power pin to power the GPU. GTX 740/750 uses power directly from the PCI slot. And that psu is not reliable.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> If you are getting a GTX 740/750 then *that PSU will do OK *but anything else and it may go kaput.





adityak469 said:


> You don't need extra power pin to power the GPU. GTX 740/750 uses power directly from the PCI slot. *And that psu is not reliable*.



What!! its contradictory wording on PSU!! 

Also, 20-pin cable not powering the PCI slot from where any GPU (even GTX) extract power. As I understood 20+4=24 pin ATX connector powering mother board and 4 pin is made for GPU power. See photo attached.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

matrixx said:


> What!! its contradictory wording on PSU!!
> 
> Also, 20-pin cable not powering the PCI slot from where any GPU (even GTX) extract power. As I understood 20+4=24 pin ATX connector powering mother board and 4 pin is made for GPU power. See photo attached.View attachment 14884



Yes its contradictory. GTX 750/740's power consumption is low and hence it can work on it temporarily. I already told you to buy the components and then later on buy a new PSU like VP450p.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't see the pic and why is that pic a gif? 
And there are adapters to convert 20 pin to 24pin.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 16, 2014)

matrixx said:


> What!! its contradictory wording on PSU!!
> 
> Also, 20-pin cable not powering the PCI slot from where any GPU (even GTX) extract power. As I understood 20+4=24 pin ATX connector powering mother board and 4 pin is made for GPU power. See photo attached.View attachment 14884



Don't risk it anyway. I'll tell you why -
1. The capacitors life deteriorates. This is valid for high quality PSU's as well and in your case, the unit is already unreliable as is.
2. If you cheap out on the PSU, you jeopardize the other vital components in your system. More so in your case.

Therefore, get a decent PSU from the outset.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 16, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Hey! I'd suggest a slight modification here
> 
> Pentium G3220 - Rs 3150 (locally. check - *costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf)
> Gigabyte H81M-S1 - Rs. 3300 (3311 on flipkart right now)
> ...





2kool2btrue said:


> Don't risk it anyway. I'll tell you why -
> 1. The capacitors life deteriorates. This is valid for high quality PSU's as well and in your case, the unit is already unreliable as is.
> 2. If you cheap out on the PSU, you jeopardize the other vital components in your system. More so in your case.
> 
> Therefore, get a decent PSU from the outset.



 [MENTION=232182]2kool2btrue[/MENTION],  thanks Bro. New PSU IN.

Which PSU should be best VFM for your suggested rig above. 

Also,  GTX 750 -where can i get at cheaper rate-7k? Is R7-750 available less price than GTX 750 -7k?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

matrixx said:


> [MENTION=232182]2kool2btrue[/MENTION],  thanks Bro. New PSU IN.
> 
> Which PSU should be best VFM for your suggested rig above.
> 
> Also,  GTX 750 -where can i get at cheaper rate-7k? Is R7-750 available less price than GTX 750 -7k?



Antec VP450p will do fine.
And there's no card like R7-750  its R7 250, R7 250x (these are AMD cards) and GTX 740,750 (nVidia cards). If GTX 750 isn't available for 7k, get GTX 740.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 17, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Hey! I'd suggest a slight modification here
> 
> Pentium G3220 - Rs 3150 (locally. check - *costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf)
> Gigabyte H81M-S1 - Rs. 3300 (3311 on flipkart right now)
> ...





matrixx said:


> [MENTION=232182]2kool2btrue[/MENTION],  thanks Bro. New PSU IN.
> 
> *Which PSU should be best VFM for your suggested rig above. *
> 
> *Also,  GTX 750 -where can i get at cheaper rate-7k? Is R7-250 DDR-5 available less price than GTX 750 -7k?*





adityak469 said:


> Antec VP450p will do fine.
> And there's no card like R7-750  its R7 250, R7 250x (these are AMD cards) and GTX 740,750 (nVidia cards). If GTX 750 isn't available for 7k, get GTX 740.


 thanks adityak469. yup, my mistake its R7 250.

Now, lets wait for our friend-2kool2btrue opinion also...


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 17, 2014)

matrixx said:


> thanks adityak469. yup, my mistake its R7 250.
> 
> Now, lets wait for our friend-2kool2btrue opinion also...



I doubt the GT 740 doesnt require a 6 pin connector. On most places I see, it needs one. So a PSU is must in this case. Therefore, the R7 250 wins.

PS - Get the HD7770. I can see a fantastic deal on flipkart for it for 7144 only. An HD7770 kicks the GT740 and R7 250's butt! You'll need a 6 pin connector for it though and since FK has 10% off if you use an SBI credit/debit card you could get the GPU for 6430 and an H81 motherboard for 3000. Win-Win situation!


----------



## matrixx (Oct 17, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> I doubt the GT 740 doesnt require a 6 pin connector. On most places I see, it needs one. So a PSU is must in this case. Therefore, the R7 250 wins.
> 
> PS - Get the HD7770. I can see a fantastic deal on flipkart for it for 7144 only. An HD7770 kicks the GT740 and R7 250's butt! You'll need a 6 pin connector for it though and since FK has 10% off if you use an SBI credit/debit card you could get the GPU for 6430 and an H81 motherboard for 3000. Win-Win situation!



Great deal! but existing PSU has 20+4=24 pin connector, just now confirmed by Technician.

I'm in last rush, badly needed to finish by ordering today. Can't bear more son's apprehensions since last 15 days! pl support to order today itself. I'm ok with +or- 1 or 2k here or there!


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2014)

^Get this 
Error 500 Server Error


----------



## matrixx (Oct 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> ^Get this
> Error 500 Server Error



Gtx 750 and sapphire 7770 is on higher side/budget.

Considering gtx 730 or R7 -240 in the range of Rs 4k-4.5k. He's not heavy and advance gamer, just growing kid age of 14 year. 

Which one of above is best fit with pentium 3220-H81M-S1 board? 

Also,  I continue with old PSU -D4-having 24 pin and in good condition. Later on may think to replace by new one.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 17, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Gtx 750 and sapphire 7770 is on higher side/budget.
> 
> Considering gtx 730 or R7 -240 in the range of Rs 4k-4.5k.
> 
> ...


Dude get at least a 740. Those are multimedia cards :O


----------



## matrixx (Oct 17, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Dude get at least a 740. Those are multimedia cards :O


Ok. Price? 
Any quick link to buy online?  R7-240 also having good rating. He's not heavy gamer, just growing kid.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Oct 18, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Ok. Price?
> Any quick link to buy online?  R7-240 also having good rating. He's not heavy gamer, just growing kid.



skip the R7 240. It's not worth buying at all.  Stick with a minimum of R7 250. you 'll get a Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 for 5.9k (on FK after SBI discount, make sure you also buy the motherboard from there. minimum cart value should be 7500 for the discount)


----------



## matrixx (Jan 31, 2015)

I ended up by replacing new Pentium G2030+Gigabyte H61M-S+2gb Hynix RAM and kept 250gb HDD & 4d PSU as it is due to tight budget. No graphic card added.

 Now, some higher version & new game lacking; slow (replay kind of) running or not run at all.

 Is it time to add graphic card-GT730? Does above mobo having enough power to run the show after adding graphic card?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 31, 2015)

first you need to get a good psu. then think about adding a gpu.
antec bp300p at 1.8k is a good psu. you may have to extend your budget  little bit to get a good gpu. low end gpus will do no good


----------

